# Porsche Macan Brake Swap



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

Finished up my brake swap, details for anyone interested. 

Stock caliper bolts work, no trimming of dust shield required, pretty much a direct swap. 

Porsche calipers are 8lbs lighter a piece than the stock units. 

Macan Caliper part numbers ($200-250 each)
95B-615-123-F
95B-615-124-F 

Porsche brake line part # 95B611701D ($50)
Centric brake line part # 15037031 ($12)

Powerstop Z26-1001 pads ($70) Pins included with kit are too short. 

Pentosin Dot 4 LV ($12)

Stock:









Test fit a takeoff caliper from a wrecked Macan:









After:









Wheel clearance with 12.5mm spacers:


----------



## SykoraA4 (Jul 22, 2007)

I've been wondering about this - thanks for the details! I wonder if the larger Macan rotors will bolt up too


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Wow, this is spectacular. Nice job. 

Although in my opinion, the stock Atlas brakes are pretty stout...

Just curious, where on the Venn diagram of looks, performance, and just for sh*ts did your decision land?


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

SykoraA4 said:


> I've been wondering about this - thanks for the details! I wonder if the larger Macan rotors will bolt up too


From what I've read Macan rotors do not work, but I believe MK6 Golf R rotors do. Plan to try those once I wear these out.


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

mhjett said:


> Wow, this is spectacular. Nice job.
> 
> Although in my opinion, the stock Atlas brakes are pretty stout...
> 
> Just curious, where on the Venn diagram of looks, performance, and just for sh*ts did your decision land?


Thanks! I did not share that sentiment. I thought the stock pedal feel was pretty bad, which can be improved via changes to adaptation. After doing that I still thought the brakes were lacking so I looked into replacements. I found a bunch of GTI guys doing the TTS and Macan brake swaps because they thought the same brakes sucked on a GTI and Atlas is a bunch heavier but still an MQB chassis so most of the same mods should work. Besides a much better brake feel, better looks doesn't hurt either. 

I think between the brakes, coilovers, resonator delete, smaller muffler, delete spare tire\jack you can drop almost 150lbs off these things. Granted not a ton but every little bit helps the limited horsepower and MPG.


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

Would these clear with no spacers? I can't quite tell how close they are from your pic.


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

bboshart said:


> Would these clear with no spacers? I can't quite tell how close they are from your pic.


With stock wheels you would need some sort of spacer, I already had the front 12.5mm/rear 20mm ECS flush spacer set. I currently have 5-6mm between caliper and wheel so you could get away with 10mm.


----------



## Frstrtdmac (Jan 23, 2021)

This is the thread I was looking for


----------



## Frstrtdmac (Jan 23, 2021)

skydaman said:


> Finished up my brake swap, details for anyone interested.
> 
> Stock caliper bolts work, no trimming of dust shield required, pretty much a direct swap.
> 
> ...


Thank you!!!!!! Now I have to figure out what rotors will fit.


----------



## SykoraA4 (Jul 22, 2007)

do you happen to have a lead on stainless brake lines?


----------



## krebsy75 (Jul 20, 2017)

Superb work. Impressed!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

Frstrtdmac said:


> Thank you!!!!!! Now I have to figure out what rotors will fit.


I believe MK6 Golf R rotor is what bumps it up a bit to a 340 or 345mm disk from our stock 335.



SykoraA4 said:


> do you happen to have a lead on stainless brake lines?


I dont yet. Someone mentioned techna-fit would make custom lines for this swap on a GTI, but not sure if they have the specs for an Atlas.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

So the new caliper from Porsche comes without the "Porsche" script on it? It would have been that much cooler if it did...


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

mhjett said:


> So the new caliper from Porsche comes without the "Porsche" script on it? It would have been that much cooler if it did...


If you dont feel like painting them, you can get calipers for an SQ5 which are the same caliper but not painted or logo'd at all... the down fall is they are twice the price. So up to you $500 and a can of paint or $1000.


----------

